# 2.6.7_rc3-love2 aka "To love, or not to love"

## OneOfOne

here comes a new love.

just mainly to sync up to -mm2, new vesafb-2.6.6x (yay finally found it  :Razz: ) and updated reiser4 snapshot.

v30g is back

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.6.x-bring-up-compiler-option.patch.bz2 | extra CFLAGS hack
> 
> acpi-dsdt-initrd-patch-v0.5-2.6.5-eric.patch.bz2 | Custom acpi dsdt patch
> ...

 

well, since v30g is back probably my reiser4 renice idea wont work, but i haven't tested it much yet so let's try.

If you must renice X then renice reiser4 to higher prioity.

```
 pgrep hdXY | xargs renice -19 #where hdXY is your reiser4 / or /var partition 
```

If you want to disable metas/, pass rootflags=nopseudo to the kernel (thanks to nikita on #reiser4).

if anyone want to have the original reiser4 patch in 2.6.7-rc3-love1 then reverse this patch :

```

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.7-rc3-love2

wget -O - -q http://oneofone.limitlessfx.com/love-sources/reiser4-2.6.7-rc3-love1-2004.06.11.bz2 | bzcat | patch -p1 -R

```

If anyone needs to reverse v30g :

```

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.7-rc3-love2

wget -O - -q http://oneofone.limitlessfx.com/love-sources/v30g.gz | gzcat | patch -p1 -R

```

 ebuild - patch

new reiser4 update patch available to update to latest reiser4 auto-snapshot.

```

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.7-rc3-love2

wget -O - -q http://oneofone.limitlessfx.com/love-sources/2.6.7-rc3-love2.reiser4-2004.06.16-update.bz2 | bzcat | patch -p1

```

btw there's a new reiser4progs/libaal available, highly recommended to use them instead of the ones in portage.

http://www.namesys.com/snapshots/2004.06.14-internal.testing/

put both liball/reiser4progs in distfiles/ then rename the ebuilds and emerge libaal reiser4progs (in that order)

and it's safe to use fsck.reiser4 --build-sb/fs with it. just don't do it on a mounted partition  :Wink: 

peaceLast edited by OneOfOne on Thu Jun 17, 2004 10:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## OneOfOne

for people wanting staircase :

```

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.7-rc3-love1

wget -O - -q http://oneofone.limitlessfx.com/love-sources/2.6.7-rc3-love2-s6.9.patch.bz2 | bzcat | patch -p1

```

this will apply on top of love, you don't need to reverse anything.

thanks to PickledOnion  :Smile: 

peace

----------

## TheCoop

is this patched against this very serious bug? 2.6.7-rc3-love1 isnt secure against it (crashed when i tried it)

----------

## Pink

Some people have already mentioned that there is a newer version of the staircase scheduler, version 6.E. I personally find 6.9 to be the better of the last three releases (6.9, 6.D and 6.E) but I have no benchmarks, just MHO   :Very Happy: 

If people would like to play with them, there is the patch kindly hosted by OneofOne (see post above) which removes v30g and applies s6.9.

For those wanting to play with 6.E see my sig or follow this link for a 6.E patch, and this  link for notes, again no reversing required, both patches remove v30g and install staircase.

This won't be made official in Love and it is just some extra options for people. I'd be interested if people have some opinions of this versus Nicks scheduler.

For those who do want to play a bit with schedulers, this code:

```
cat /usr/src/linux/kernel/sched.c | grep staircase
```

will at least confirm you have staircase installed!

[edit] 6.E patch removed as it was not compiling properly - probably not going to be fixed for this love as 2.6.7 final is out [/edit]Last edited by Pink on Thu Jun 17, 2004 7:27 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## HydroSan

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> is this patched against this very serious bug? 2.6.7-rc3-love1 isnt secure against it (crashed when i tried it)

 

I think that may take a deep change in the kernel source. But I bet Torvalds prolly fixed it by now for 2.6.7.  :Razz: 

----------

## cARNESiEL

hi i tried the newest love and got some error. maybe someone has an idea?

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# emerge --digest love-sources-2.6.7_rc3-r2.ebuild 
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> Generating digest file...
> ...

 

----------

## TheCoop

try deleting /usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.6.tar.bz2 and 2.6.7-rc3.patch.bz2 and refetching

----------

## floffe

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> is this patched against this very serious bug? 2.6.7-rc3-love1 isnt secure against it (crashed when i tried it)

 

Doesn't do anything for me @ this love release. Well, scrolls by a bunch of ".....*......"  :Razz: 

----------

## cARNESiEL

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> try deleting /usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.6.tar.bz2 and 2.6.7-rc3.patch.bz2 and refetching

 

I removed them both and that did it 

danke  :Smile: 

----------

## hepta_sean

 *floffe wrote:*   

>  *TheCoop wrote:*   is this patched against this very serious bug? 2.6.7-rc3-love1 isnt secure against it (crashed when i tried it) 
> 
> Doesn't do anything for me @ this love release. Well, scrolls by a bunch of ".....*......" 

 

Same here, the exploit took down 2.6.7-rc3-love1, but with -love2 just a bunch of "...*...", I could easily C-c.

And I had to restart my network (connection to DSL router with dhcp). Can anyone confirm that?

EDIT: Didn't kill the network the second time, perhaps just a coincidence ...

BTW, -love2 seems to work like a charm. Thanks, OneOfOne!

----------

## ryszardzonk

OneOfOne wrote

 *Quote:*   

> here comes a new love.
> 
> ..., new vesafb-2.6.6x (yay finally found it ) .... 

 

Great to hear that this patch made its way into love, however if You look at the authors website the patch included http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/vesafb-tng/vesafb-rrc-0.1.6-2.6.x.tar.bz2 is not the newest one available, but http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/vesafb-tng/vesafb-tng-0.9-rc1-2.6.7-rc3.patch.bz2 is. Author explaines on his web site that the new version is the great step forward, at the price of possibility of it not working at the 64bit machines. IMHO putting that version of patch should be worth a try as if there are actual problems with it everyone would be able to report it to the author (Spock) and move the work even further   :Cool: 

Besides love-sources are bliding-edge anyway   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sgaap

I noctied that oss emulation wasnt working with linux-2.6.7-rc3-love1, was this a kernel bug or had it something to do with the love patchset? )(do other people experience this?)

----------

## dedeaux

can someone give a quick explaination of the benefit of adding the staircase patch....  thanks... read a few threads about it, but haven't seen much past "dewd! 6.x is out....."

----------

## Jazz

The kernel compiled fine for me, havet got the time to test it though !,.

Ok one thing that i wanted to ask ya is, how do i get the bootsplash thingy working with a refresh rate of 85hz in the framebuffer mode ?

I have a vga=0x51B to get the high refresh rate and the bootsplash and the framebuffer image dont work with that, but the moment i change the vga value to vga=0x31A it works like a charm, but then i dont get good refresh rates !

Anyone know how to solve this issue ?

BYe,

Jazz

----------

## joki

i got this error while compiling:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ....
> 
>   AR      lib/lib.a
> ...

 

no special hardware, config should be much the same from working 2.6.7-rc3-love1

----------

## Gandalf the White

Another job well done guys, compiles cleanly and everything works great.

----------

## Jazz

How about adding this to the new love-sources ??

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/#vesafb-tng

Bye,

Jazz

----------

## sawanv

 *Jazz wrote:*   

> How about adding this to the new love-sources ??
> 
> http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/#vesafb-tng
> 
> Bye,
> ...

 

Dude!!! That would be a nice patch.

----------

## OneOfOne

 *joki wrote:*   

> i got this error while compiling:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ....
> ...

 

v30g is back in,you need to disable"Scheduler statisitics".

about vesafb-tng, It broke bootsplash for me and shows a blue screen, maybe I done something wrong but i'll give it a try again.

peace

----------

## _Adik_

@OneOfOne

where is sil3512? is it included? i have serious problem with it...

----------

## OneOfOne

 *sgaap wrote:*   

> I noctied that oss emulation wasnt working with linux-2.6.7-rc3-love1, was this a kernel bug or had it something to do with the love patchset? )(do other people experience this?)

 

If you're using reiser4 as your root filesystem, you need to make alsa drivers (ex snd-emu10k1) built in or the modules won't load.

If not then it was only you  :Wink: 

peace

----------

## Pink

 *dedeaux wrote:*   

> can someone give a quick explaination of the benefit of adding the staircase patch....  thanks... read a few threads about it, but haven't seen much past "dewd! 6.x is out....."

 

kernel trap

or try a google search for staircase scheduler (the above link is the first match).

----------

## Surye

Compiled like a charm. Will test tomorrow. You rock OneOfOne.

Oh, and I added my love-sources mirror to my sig.

----------

## evermind

staircase 6.9 works great for me  :Very Happy: 

@OneOfOne

can you add USE-flags to select different schedulers like here

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=184054

would be great but I can live without    :Smile: 

----------

## crazy-bee

Ouch, I get ugly errors with reiser4 / and this kernel (Well, of course, it can be something else). Boots up fine, filesystem gets mounted, I see calculating module dependencies, and then I guess I see some more messages (like RAID), but the rest is like [0xxxxxxxxxx] running over the screen like mad, so I can see where this actually happens. I compiled-in ALSA (not as module).

----------

## TheCoop

no problems with reiser4 and compiled-in-alsa here... (snd-intel8x0)

----------

## sgaap

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you're using reiser4 as your root filesystem, you need to make alsa drivers (ex snd-emu10k1) built in or the modules won't load. 
> 
>  If not then it was only you
> ...

 

oss support is simply broken on my reiser3 sytem, builtin, build as modules or using the alsa--driver ebuild, modules load cleanly but using oss emu simply outputs nothing

Its probably just my pc though, who doesnt like love things  :Wink: 

----------

## wilho

Isn't hid poll interval patch (were in 2.6.6-rc3-love3) anymore?

----------

## garlicbread

hmm this version certainly appears to rock like a ninja

USB memory works again - i think part of the mm patch  (yippeee)

my Bluetooth GPS / interface appears to be a lot more stable which is a good sign

I've been waiting for a more stable version than 2.6.6-rc3-love4, this seems to be it

about the only thing I had to do was use a more up to date version of the nvidia ebuild because of the 2.6.7 issue - no problem

----------

## luqas

Anyone apply the staircase scheduler?  Better / Worst / No Difference?  I would try myself, but my power supply fried my mobo so I am down for the count and want info  :Smile: .

----------

## boroshan

Still getting the same odd framebufffer issue. bootsplash works fine, but qingy seems to hang everything.

I'm not worried about eye candy per se, I just find it help when I'm feeling evangelical.

Otherwise, fine

----------

## neenee

 *Dryre wrote:*   

> Anyone apply the staircase scheduler?  Better / Worst / No Difference?  I would try myself, but my power supply fried my mobo so I am down for the count and want info .

 

worse for me - especially ut2004 - music becomes

drastically delayed and stutters, and sound is garbled.

----------

## Pink

 *Dryre wrote:*   

> Anyone apply the staircase scheduler?  Better / Worst / No Difference?  I would try myself, but my power supply fried my mobo so I am down for the count and want info .

 

Couldn't help countering your reply neenee  :Laughing: 

Better for me - though I don't play games on this machine - remains snappy under heavy load (I've been emerging -e world for the past 24 hours and no problems at all - watching films, xchat, xmms, internet, email, etc, etc.)

I personally found that nicks will lag X after a while and under heavy load and I'm not a fan of renicing X to sort it out.

Just what happens on my system - Have you tried both? What are your experinces? (Actually you probably haven't tried them as you don't have a mobo   :Sad:  )

----------

## PrakashP

@neenee

Con told me to try interactive 0 setting. Could you give it a shot and try ut2004 again?

----------

## neenee

PickledOnion:

the only thing that was messed up for me (that i no-

ticed) was ut2004. which was enough for me not to try

staircase further.

PrakashKC:

i tried that one, since i found that setting on google.

it did not help. i tried renicing ut2004 to -10, which did

not help either.

----------

## PrakashP

Have you reported it to Con? If not, I'll let him know...

----------

## neenee

i think damouse let him know at the time of me trying.

but feel free to let him know too  :Wink: 

----------

## eldiablo

What about adding PAX or grsecurity to the next kernel?

It would be very nice with PAX and other security related patches.

RSBAC would also be nice.

----------

## spb

 *eldiablo wrote:*   

> What about adding PAX or grsecurity to the next kernel?
> 
> It would be very nice with PAX and other security related patches.
> 
> RSBAC would also be nice.

 AFAICT, patching grsecurity on top of the changes in the latest -mms will be quite a job. The last grsec version was diffed against 2.6.5, and since then the VM subsystem has had some fairly major changes.

----------

## eldiablo

Ok...

But, the latest PAX is for 2.6.6, so it shouldn't be a huge problem to port it to 2.6.7, maybe...

----------

## gungholady

Just wanted to let you know that Win4Lin works just fine.

----------

## sdaffis

No compilation problems, running smooth as h*ll  :Smile: 

Good job!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## spb

 *eldiablo wrote:*   

> Ok...
> 
> But, the latest PAX is for 2.6.6, so it shouldn't be a huge problem to port it to 2.6.7, maybe...

 The problem is that there's a huge difference between vanilla 2.6.7 and 2.6.7-mm*.There are some fairly hefty changes in -mm.

----------

## slano

compiled without any problems, 

running smoothly with staircase scheduler and Reiser4 as /,

 right now i'm trying to get bootsplash working.

i've staretd a thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=186397 with my problem, i guess it might be related to kernel someway, i'd appreciate any ideas.

----------

## brycenut

Everything seems to be working well here, except that my orinoco doesn't have monitor mode.  iwpriv output is below 

```

eth1      Available private ioctl :

          force_reset      (8BE0) : set   0       & get   0

          card_reset       (8BE1) : set   0       & get   0

          set_port3        (8BE2) : set   1 int   & get   0

          get_port3        (8BE3) : set   0       & get   1 int

          set_preamble     (8BE4) : set   1 int   & get   0

          get_preamble     (8BE5) : set   0       & get   1 int

          set_ibssport     (8BE6) : set   1 int   & get   0

          get_ibssport     (8BE7) : set   0       & get   1 int

          get_rid          (8BE9) : set   0       & get 1024 byte

```

----------

## AstralStorm

Okay, I'm trying to get more love once again.  :Smile: 

Here are the comments:

1. Staircase scheduler 6.E patch doesn't work: got a bunch of error messages

(most about a pointer to a not fully declared type)

Staircase 6.9 and Nick's v30q compile fine...

First I'll try 6.9, if I get any problems incremental patches to 6.E and eventually v30q.

[more coming soon...]

----------

## Isaiah

 *sdaffis wrote:*   

> No compilation problems, running smooth as h*ll 
> 
> Good job! 

 

Ditto dat   :Cool: 

----------

## Pink

 *AstralStorm wrote:*   

> Okay, I'm trying to get more love once again. 
> 
> Here are the comments:
> 
> 1. Staircase scheduler 6.E patch doesn't work: got a bunch of error messages
> ...

 

Thanks for the report, I'm working on it at the moment and have removed the patch. Most probably won't be fixed for this love as 2.6.7 final is out and the mm won't be long to follow   :Very Happy: 

[edit] Actually, Con's 6.E patch for 2.6.7-rc3-mm2 doesn't even compile on 2.6.7-rc3-mm2 (the kernel is was designed for), not sure what is happening but I'm going to leave it for now anyway. 

As you have done, try s6.9, it works, and IMHO is slightly better anyway. Con's already put out the first s7 for 2.6.7 so won't be long for that to be patch to the new mm, when it comes out [/edit]

----------

## Torin_

Where i can download all these patches individually for 2.6.7 i looked in the applied patches folder but there is 2.6.5 boosplash etc

----------

## OneOfOne

New reiser4 update patch available to update to latest reiser4 auto-snapshot.

```

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.7-rc3-love2

wget -O - -q http://oneofone.limitlessfx.com/love-sources/2.6.7-rc3-love2.reiser4-2004.06.16-update.bz2 | bzcat | patch -p1

```

btw there's a new reiser4progs/libaal available, highly recommended to use them instead of the ones in portage.

http://www.namesys.com/snapshots/2004.06.14-internal.testing/

put both liball/reiser4progs in distfiles/ then rename the ebuilds and emerge libaal reiser4progs (in that order)

and it's safe to use fsck.reiser4 --build-sb/fs with it. just don't do it on a mounted partition  :Wink: 

----------

## Frodg

 *boroshan wrote:*   

> Still getting the same odd framebufffer issue. bootsplash works fine, but qingy seems to hang everything.
> 
> I'm not worried about eye candy per se, I just find it help when I'm feeling evangelical.
> 
> Otherwise, fine

 

I have the same issue with qingy It still works with 2.6.6 love .....

everything hangs with 2.67 .....

If you work out a way around this I would love to know.... I am trying to get the rest of the house using gentoo and the eyecandy is necessary  :Smile: 

----------

## OneOfOne

 *Torin_ wrote:*   

> Where i can download all these patches individually for 2.6.7 i looked in the applied patches folder but there is 2.6.5 boosplash etc

 

i just uploaded all the patches I have but they might not be that clean.

peace

----------

## Robin79

Works like a sharm no errors compiled like a love god?  :Razz:  thanx for this one guys!!

----------

## Zyne

hehe I was sick of all that shit with the 2.6.7 kernel (the officially released one)

I grabbed your ebuild file, and I'm currently downloading the patches and hoping to update the kernel  :Wink: 

thanks for all your work OneOfOne!!!!!

EDIT: philip@vubserver / $ uname -a

Linux vubserver 2.6.7-rc3-love2 #1 Thu Jun 17 19:44:19 CEST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

with reiser4... Thanks again OneOfOne!!!!! running smooth :pLast edited by Zyne on Thu Jun 17, 2004 6:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Torin_

 *OneOfOne wrote:*   

>  *Torin_ wrote:*   Where i can download all these patches individually for 2.6.7 i looked in the applied patches folder but there is 2.6.5 boosplash etc 
> 
> i just uploaded all the patches I have but they might not be that clean.
> 
> peace

 

Thx

----------

## AstralStorm

 *PickledOnion wrote:*   

> [edit] Actually, Con's 6.E patch for 2.6.7-rc3-mm2 doesn't even compile on 2.6.7-rc3-mm2 (the kernel is was designed for), not sure what is happening but I'm going to leave it for now anyway. 

 

Maybe the patch for the 'evil' crash bug had went in and broke it...

 *PickledOnion wrote:*   

> As you have done, try s6.9, it works, and IMHO is slightly better anyway. Con's already put out the first s7 for 2.6.7 so won't be long for that to be patch to the new mm, when it comes out [/edit]

 

Yes, it works quite fine... (read: superb). I had a small problem with arts skipping, but after upping the buffer size it went away. (I need it, as dmix resampling is very bad - linear interpolation - and my TerraTec card doesn't do it in hardware. I even use it with OpenAL.)

Seems the scheduler gives more CPU time to the foreground task (UT2004 framerates went about 15% up regardless of sound system!)

They should go even higher when I go back to using Reiser4, but first I need to copy all data from /opt somewhere else (and that's quite a few GiBs,  :Wink:  some of which I can't currently trash or backup)

----------

## spb

 *AstralStorm wrote:*   

> Maybe the patch for the 'evil' crash bug had went in and broke it...

 That patch was a one-line modification to the FPU state code. It won't be breaking any schedulers. In fact, it won't be breaking anything.

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

i just tried out this love+staircase6.9+reiser4update and all is running very well... everything works and the staircase scheduler feels quite a bit smoother then nic's, though it's just personal impression.... but still.. i'm happy  :Smile: 

just got some questions...

1 - is it still needed to renice X when using the staircase scheduler?

2 - is it still needed to renice disk procs when using the updated reiser4 patch?

anyway, keep up the good work!!   :Wink: 

----------

## Robin79

damm i hate that X takes so much cpu  :Sad:  but it is not a love-source issue its a all time kernel issue  :Razz:  hehehhe anyone who dosent have a x that eats cpu ?  :Razz:  please tell me what you have done i got a nvidia card but i am using the nvidia-kernel in emerge... yeah yeah shit the same the kernel is working great =) thanx for it again One

----------

## Pink

 *CaribbeanKnight wrote:*   

> i just tried out this love+staircase6.9+reiser4update and all is running very well... everything works and the staircase scheduler feels quite a bit smoother then nic's, though it's just personal impression.... but still.. i'm happy 
> 
> just got some questions...
> 
> 1 - is it still needed to renice X when using the staircase scheduler?
> ...

 

Good to hear about the staircase issue.

In answer to 1. No need to renice X with staircase

In answer t0 2. Yes, but better talk to OneofOne (try irc) if you want full clarification (it fixes lock ups but if you are not having problems, I'm not sure)

----------

## sawanv

Someone trying staircase can open this poster and tes interactivity (probably a couple of movies):

http://www.oreilly.com/news/graphics/prog_lang_poster.pdf

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Pink

 *sawanv wrote:*   

> Someone trying staircase can open this poster and tes interactivity (probably a couple of movies):
> 
> http://www.oreilly.com/news/graphics/prog_lang_poster.pdf
> 
>  

 

Er, and what?

Granted, I've only got two torrents, firefox, thunderbird, xchat, mplayer (starship-troopers 2 - full screen and 1/2 screen so I can type this),3 konquerors, gkrellm2 and two konsoles open (one compiling the latest libaal and reiser4progs as I type this), but what is your point?

----------

## Ataraxis

 *sawanv wrote:*   

> Someone trying staircase can open this poster and tes interactivity (probably a couple of movies):
> 
> http://www.oreilly.com/news/graphics/prog_lang_poster.pdf
> 
>  

 

tried it with 2.6.7-ck1 (no preempt, suse writeback latency patch):

- loaded that file over konqueror with kghostview

- two compiles were running (load avg > 3)

- xmms playing mp3 (arts/alsa)

result:

- mouse pointer is skippy while the pdf loads in kghostview

- music keeps on playing

- reactions on mouse clicks are still fast

If I call kghostview, kpdf or acroread from konsole, the mouse pointer doesn't jump. Acroread and kpdf are way faster than kghostview (which renders a bit better).

Actually I'm quite happy with that. With nick's scheduler (2.6.7-rc2-love2), i just needed to compile something and KDE (especially tab switching in konqueror) became laggy, the mouse pointer was unaffected though.

=> I like staircase better so far  :Smile: 

----------

## AstralStorm

There is a major problem with OSS emulation in this kernel...

Programs hard lock the computer!

(I've already tried both ALSA as modules and built-in)

Other thing: arts is still skipping, even though I made the buffer larger.

ALSA on itself doesn't, but Wine sound works all correct with foobar2000 only with ARTS & NAS. Pure ALSA has problems when stopping/changing tracks by hand (playback thread hangs, but foobar2k kills it after the timeout, so it still works. Wine also throws an assertion when showing directsound)

----------

## gerix

 *Frodg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have the same issue with qingy It still works with 2.6.6 love .....
> 
> everything hangs with 2.67 .....
> ...

 

has nobody a solution for the qingy problem?

----------

## DaMouse

 *AstralStorm wrote:*   

>  *PickledOnion wrote:*   [edit] Actually, Con's 6.E patch for 2.6.7-rc3-mm2 doesn't even compile on 2.6.7-rc3-mm2 (the kernel is was designed for), not sure what is happening but I'm going to leave it for now anyway.  
> 
> Maybe the patch for the 'evil' crash bug had went in and broke it...
> 
>  *PickledOnion wrote:*   As you have done, try s6.9, it works, and IMHO is slightly better anyway. Con's already put out the first s7 for 2.6.7 so won't be long for that to be patch to the new mm, when it comes out [/edit] 
> ...

 

Now, if you don't tell anybody I won't tell anybody.

I made the 2.6.7-rc3-mm2 patch and its all my fault, yeah yeah, I uploaded a working one to http://www.evilrealms.net/~damouse/kernel-stuff/

Gouranga!

-DaMouse

----------

## momerath

I'm running "to love or not to love" with the additional reiser4 patch.  I also got the latest libaal (5.2) and reiser4progs (5.5).  Its perfectly stable as long as I dont do anything with reiser4.  I'm trying to build a new root on a different partition freshly formatted reiser4.  Every time I start a big compilation on that partition, I eventually get a kernel panic.  It doesnt always happen in the same place; I've tried going from stage1 several times and stage2 once.

Does anyone know whats going on?  Is there more info I could post that would be helpful?

----------

## evermind

@momerath

 *OneOfOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If you must renice X then renice reiser4 to higher prioity.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

look at the beginning of this topic

----------

## joki

It runs very smoothly this love-release!!

Are there NTFS-patches included that are different to former kernel-versions?

I now have the problem that I cannt create files on my NTFS-devices (only changing ID3-tags of mp3-files is possible   :Confused:   )

Does this has sth to do with love-sources?

NTFS-devs are created with windows 2000

----------

## AstralStorm

 *joki wrote:*   

> Are there NTFS-patches included that are different to former kernel-versions?
> 
> I now have the problem that I cannt create files on my NTFS-devices (only changing ID3-tags of mp3-files is possible    )

 

Well... all kernels since 2.5.something include SAFE NTFS writing support - overwrite only. You can probably change it easily in the source though. (one #define?) But then don't forget about running the ntfsfix (from linux-ntfs) after unmounting!

@DaMouse: Hmm... Could you create a patch for sched_iso and sched_batch too? Maybe even autoregulated swappiness?

With 7.0 I still got one tiny failure I had to fix myself and not removed prio_array_t instantiation (not used anyway).

Anyway, the bug with arts/wine is not fixed. Running it realtime (with artswrapper) doesn't help, setting larger buffer only reduces a chance of this bug to show.

Steps to reproduce:

1. Open foobar2000 in wine

It is quite easy to set up: requires only instalation of gui plugin [URL=]foo_ui_columns[/URL] as normal UI doesn't redraw, maybe native comctl32 to fix graphical glitches in Preferences, don't forget to enable ARTS sound output in .wine/config

2. Enable Resampler (SSRC) dsp, set it to Slow mode. (~20% CPU on Athlon XP 2400+)

3. Start playing anything

4. Open mozilla.

I have Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7) Gecko/20040602 - not 1.7 release

5. Open mozilla.org in one tab, yahoo.com in other (graphic-intensive sites)

6. Switch quickly between the tabs, you'll notice sound skipping sometimes. (also happens on opening other webpages for the first time)

This doesn't happen when Wine sound is being run through ALSA, but does also happen (rarely) with NAS. (not reniced)

Something to do with mozilla getting too much CPU time.

OSS hang is also exhibited by Wine.

Both these problems don't appear with 2.6.7-rc3-mm1

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

if a problem suddenly pops up in a certiain -mm version and its tied to a specific subsystem, its probably the fault of the bk patch associated with it, the best course of action is to retrieve the bk-alsa.patch for both 2.6.7-rc3-mm1 and 2.6.7-rc3-mm2 and reverse the one for -mm2 and apply the one for -mm1.

----------

## DaMouse

 *AstralStorm wrote:*   

> [@DaMouse: Hmm... Could you create a patch for sched_iso and sched_batch too? Maybe even autoregulated swappiness?

 

weee, compile tested these:

http://www.evilrealms.net/~damouse/kernel-stuff/ck/2.6.7-rc3-mm2/

have fun!

-DaMouse

----------

## ZothOmmog

I've noticed my HD & cache performace drops by nearly 50% when running this kernel.

```
/usr/src/linux-2.6.6-love4] > hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1520 MB in  2.00 seconds = 758.98 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   88 MB in  3.01 seconds =  29.27 MB/sec

[01:34:09][root@mockturtle]

[/usr/src/linux-2.6.6-love4] > hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1508 MB in  2.00 seconds = 752.61 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   86 MB in  3.01 seconds =  28.57 MB/sec

```

With this kernel, I average 880 MB/44 MB, respectivly. Is there something I may have missed? I can't see anything in my .config that would be causing this.

----------

## kamagurka

how about putting the newest ebuilds into the breakmygentoo overlay? that way we could get the updates automatically (i mean, i would prefer to have lovesources in portage, but if they are too unstable for that, breakmygentoo is just the place for that.).

----------

## Shiryou

I cant seem to get xorg server started with this kernel. Nvidia modules seem to load ok but i get a bad EIP when starting Xorg with KDM. I end up with just a nice black screen   :Sad: 

----------

## xeonburn

I didn't read the posts on the forum so sorry if I missed out on the conversation but is there a 2.6.7 stable love-sources in the works? Not that I'm rushing or anything like that, its just that usually as soon as it comes out there is a new love up within a day or two... but its been a while now I think that stable 2.6.7 has been out, hasn't it? a week or so?

EDIT: just to explain myself further so as not to offend the love-sources gods I don't have an internet connection during the summer on my laptop, and furthermore I can only dialup connect using windows (winmodem) so I am waiting for a stable love-sources before I download it to update it.

----------

## robmoss

Anyone had any luck with iptables? I get this:

```
sc12 src # emerge --oneshot iptables

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-firewall/iptables-1.2.9-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) iptables-1.2.9.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking iptables-1.2.9.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/iptables-1.2.9-r1/work

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates)...

 *   01_all_grsecurity.patch.bz2...                                       [ ok ] *   02_all_imq.patch.bz2...                                              [ ok ] *   04_all_install_ipv6_apps.patch.bz2...                                [ ok ] *   05_all_install_all_dev_files.patch.bz2...                            [ ok ] *   06_all_l7.patch.bz2...                                               [ ok ] * Done with patching

>>> Source unpacked.

Making dependencies: please wait...

Extensions found: IPv4:recent IPv6:ah IPv6:esp IPv6:frag IPv6:ipv6header IPv6:hbh IPv6:dst IPv6:rt

gcc -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ftracer -pipe -Iinclude -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include  -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.9\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_stealth_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_stealth.c

In file included from include/libiptc/libiptc.h:6,

                 from include/iptables.h:5,

                 from extensions/libipt_stealth.c:10:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/netfilter_ipv4/ip_tables.h:255: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/netfilter_ipv4/ip_tables.h:255: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/netfilter_ipv4/ip_tables.h:259: error: parse error before '}' token

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/netfilter_ipv4/ip_tables.h:339: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `DECLARE_MUTEX'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/netfilter_ipv4/ip_tables.h:339: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/netfilter_ipv4/ip_tables.h:339: warning: 'DECLARE_MUTEX' declared `static' but never defined

make: *** [extensions/libipt_stealth_sh.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-firewall/iptables-1.2.9-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 64, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Not quite sure what to do about that, as I don't really understand the netfilter stuff to be messing with it.

----------

## boroshan

I have iptables working. Mind I don't use the grsecurity or IPV6 options, so maybe the clash is in one of those areas

----------

## Dinini

robmoss2k: temp fix, remove the /usr/src/linux symlink and then emerge iptables.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=53537

----------

## Jazz

Is there gonna be a new love with the Latest reiser4 patchset ?

I ask in concern cuz steel300 has gone and i dunno, who's maintaining the love-sources anymore...

BYe,

Jazz

PS :- can anyone confirm whether reiser4 has been finalised or not ? or are the new patches just like any other new patches !!

----------

## squeegy

@Jazz OneOfOne has been maintaining love-sources.

----------

## Jazz

Hmm, how do i apply the latest patch ?

```

http://thebsh.namesys.com/auto-snapshots/reiser4-2004.06.23-19.36-linux-2.6.7-rc3-mm1.diff.gz
```

I get some strange messages about the patch being already reversed or it says to continue with -R something something...

I cant really get it to apply clean ! any ideas ?

BYe,

Jazz

----------

## Pink

Well, what kernel are you trying to apply it to?

Obviously the patch you are trying to apply has been made for a plain 2.6.7-rc3-mm1 (look at the patch name). If it is applied to any other kernel or patchset then it will not compile cleanly.

If you are applying it to this love-sources, then you will need to reverse the old namesys patches and then apply the new one and then fix the rejects by hand.

Or if that is a bit daunting (sp?), then sticking with the updates OneofOne has put out.   :Very Happy: 

HTH

----------

## Jazz

Yep i'm trying to apply it to this love-sources   :Very Happy: 

Ok oneonone, can u please give us the latest reiser4 patches ? its been stabalised   :Twisted Evil: 

Cant wait cant wait..

Bye,

Jazz

----------

## marschw

I notice these sources support both reiser4 and 4k kernel stacks, and recently ran across this somewhat cryptic message, in which a reiser dev says 4k stacks should be off for reiser4.  Perhaps there should be a warning in love-sources about this?

 -=Marcus

----------

## Pink

 *marschw wrote:*   

> I notice these sources support both reiser4 and 4k kernel stacks, and recently ran across this somewhat cryptic message, in which a reiser dev says 4k stacks should be off for reiser4.  Perhaps there should be a warning in love-sources about this?
> 
>  -=Marcus

 

It's a bad option to choose anyway unless you are using it for a specific system (embedded for example), a lot of things break with 4k compiled into the kernel so just leave it out anyway.

----------

## Suicidal

 *PickledOnion wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It's a bad option to choose anyway unless you are using it for a specific system (embedded for example), a lot of things break with 4k compiled into the kernel so just leave it out anyway.

 

Actually I have heard of it breaking on the ati & nvidia drivers but it works perfectly fine on my snort server, since I dont use agp or even X on that box It works wonders as far as memory useage is concerned. but unless it is a server it is best to leave it out.

----------

## Pink

 *Suicidal wrote:*   

>  *PickledOnion wrote:*   
> 
> It's a bad option to choose anyway unless you are using it for a specific system (embedded for example), a lot of things break with 4k compiled into the kernel so just leave it out anyway. 
> 
> Actually I have heard of it breaking on the ati & nvidia drivers but it works perfectly fine on my snort server, since I dont use agp or even X on that box It works wonders as far as memory useage is concerned. but unless it is a server it is best to leave it out.

 

Totally agree, I should've put that point in my post - leave it unless it's a server, it does bork X, ati, nvidia, etc.

But it does have it's uses   :Very Happy: 

----------

## grzewho

this release works very well for me, but i`ve noticed a problem with my multimedia keys on the keyboard (btc9000). everytime i press any of them i get an error from atkbd.c that an unknown key is pressed or released. everything worked fine with 2.6.7-rc2-love2. any suggestions ?

----------

## PrakashP

Using xfree or xorg?

----------

## grzewho

xorg-x11-6.7.0-r1

----------

